# How do you decorate for Halloween?



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

My Halloween decorations have never been all out, over the top.  Pumpkins, some real and others just as plaques, etc.  Skeleton, Witches hat, Ghosts, Banners, and so on.  But I am just not into all the cobwebs, skulls, spiders, and scary stuff.   

This year I am not putting up any decorations, just not into it.  I got so turned off by dog skeletons in Joann's shops a couple of years ago.

Anyway, my only decoration is a useful one.  I bought a Halloween pot holder.  Been a gnome fan for years.    

What are your Halloween decorations if any?


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 17, 2021)

I do not since I loathe the holiday.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 17, 2021)

I stick one broom handle down in the ground with the brush side up.  Put up a sign "crash landing"  That's it.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 17, 2021)

Not a fan of Halloween


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 17, 2021)

requesting that others please share this when you can...


​


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2021)

Since I'm not  a fan of Halloween,   I find it the right time every  year  to start getting the Christmas decorations out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 17, 2021)

I don’t.

I used to put a 70s ceramic jack-o-lantern in the window but it went missing in one of my purges.

I’ll pick up a bag of sugar free peanut butter cups, turn off the lights, and binge watch some old horror movies.

I would make an effort to keep holiday traditions alive if I had some kids around.


----------



## Lara (Oct 17, 2021)

I decorate in Harvest fashion and works for Thanksgiving as well.
I wouldn't want Halloween decor around my home.
...but I did welcome trick or treaters to be neighborly.
I sold this house last year and downsized though.

I don't think it will work to decorate at the Beach in "harvest fashion"
I'll miss the colors of fall. I did have a pinecone wreath on the door
(you can't see the door in this pic). But I'd glue some shells around it probably.
Oh, I do have fall color shells on rope that I could turn into a wreath or a swag.

The scarecrow here has little micro lites all over his straw parts. I moved him with me.
Maybe I'll put sunglasses on him


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2021)

I used to decorate quite a bit.  One year, I put together a big figure using a step ladder, a broomstick for arms, an old black graduation robe thrown on over the step ladder, black gloves for the hands and a scary pumpkin for the head. 

It looked pretty good and I put it by the front door in front of the living room window.

Great idea, but every time I walked by the window, I'd see this looming figure out of the corner of my eye and I'd shriek.  Yep, I scared myself every time with the figure *I* myself put there.  I didn't do that again.......

What a maroon.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2021)

I don't decorate for Halloween.  Christmas, on the other hand.... is another story.  Christmas time has more meaning to me.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 17, 2021)

Usually, I just have spooky spider webs in the corners of my rooms. Of course they really aren't decorations. It's just that I am an indifferent duster.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 17, 2021)

Sorry folks but I hate Halloween!  I celebrate Christmas and Easter but see no sense adults celebrating what used to be a kid's holiday for "trick or treat" back in the 50s.  Anyway, why should I celebrate death and the dead?  Makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2021)

Since Halloween is my son's birthday I always decorate my window. I have a Pumpkin and scarecrow and a Ghost figure, with lights around the window.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 17, 2021)

Does looking in the mirror count?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2021)

My daughter and I always decorated our enclosed porch for Halloween. Cobwebs, spiders, Skeleton, carved Jack-o-lantern. The whole shebang. All the kids loved it and told us they looked forward to seeing our decorations every year.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)

Mums, an autumn wreath and a jack 'o lantern, that's it.

Used to be more mums, different pumpkins and a witch.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 17, 2021)

My wife decorates for Halloween by putting up decorations that we have had for so many years that they are creepy looking. When sons, grandkids, and greatgrandkids show up she has them carving pumkins and making decorations. Some times I hang my voodoo dolls on a tree out front so they can air out and get rained on to get cleaned. Maybe every year or two she buys a new decoration and our middle son likes Halloween and brings over lights that show images on the side of the house and a fog machine and other things that he has.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I do not since I loathe the holiday.


Since my family has dwindled due to deaths, I don't enjoy any of the goryness in so many decorations.

I put up the decorations for the trick or treaters on October 30 and take them down on Nov. 1.  Halloween doesn't appeal, if it ever did.  Apart, of course from trick or treating as a child.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don’t.
> 
> I used to put a 70s ceramic jack-o-lantern in the window but it went missing in one of my purges.
> 
> ...


I'll take some peanut butter cups!


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Please ignore, I doubled the post and can't undo it properly.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

@Lara said, "I decorate in Harvest fashion and works for Thanksgiving as well. I wouldn't want Halloween decor around my home. ...but I did welcome trick or treaters to be neighborly."

Enjoyed your scarecrow and pumpkins!  I have smaller scarecrows in the planters outside with a little moss and solar lights.  Figure they will stay until I change over to Christmas decorations.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

@jujube, 
"Great idea, but every time I walked by the window, I'd see this looming figure out of the corner of my eye and I'd shriek. Yep, I scared myself every time with the figure *I* myself put there. I didn't do that again......."

That made me laugh, sounds like something I would do!


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Sorry folks but I hate Halloween!  I celebrate Christmas and Easter but see no sense adults celebrating what used to be a kid's holiday for "trick or treat" back in the 50s.  Anyway, why should I celebrate death and the dead?  Makes absolutely no sense to me.



I think Halloween has been morphing over the years and the littlest/youngest kids still enjoy dressing up and getting some candy. When I hand it out to the kids and parents, it's just a get as much as they can in the two hour window.  Maybe the adults are trying to keep a tradition.  

I remember freezing in my costume, we went out on Oct 31 no matter the weather, no matter the day of the week.  I think I stopped going at about age 14.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Since Halloween is my son's birthday I always decorate my window. I have a Pumpkin and scarecrow and a Ghost figure, with lights around the window.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Does looking in the mirror count?


That would be me everyday, lol.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My daughter and I always decorated our enclosed porch for Halloween. Cobwebs, spiders, Skeleton, carved Jack-o-lantern. The whole shebang. All the kids loved it and told us they looked forward to seeing our decorations every year.



Yes, as a kid if the house was decorated, we knew we'd be in for a treat.  It made the trek around the neighborhood more fun.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Mums, an autumn wreath and a jack 'o lantern, that's it.
> 
> Used to be more mums, different pumpkins and a witch.


I debated on buying mums this year, and then I missed the freshest ones.  Mums signal autumn.  Your decorations sound lovely!


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> My wife decorates for Halloween by putting up decorations that we have had for so many years that they are creepy looking. When sons, grandkids, and greatgrandkids show up she has them carving pumkins and making decorations. Some times I hang my voodoo dolls on a tree out front so they can air out and get rained on to get cleaned. Maybe every year or two she buys a new decoration and our middle son likes Halloween and brings over lights that show images on the side of the house and a fog machine and other things that he has.



The older the better!  That fog machine and light set up really set the mood.  I wouldn't want to walk into your voodoo dolls in the dark, lol.


----------

